# Nail salon exhaust-capture at source?



## klarenbeek (Nov 18, 2011)

A contractor installed an exhaust system for a new nail salon. I have pics, but they are too large and can't firgure out how to resize them to post, so I' try describing them.  The exhaust duct runs overhead  with a 4" round dropping down the wall to each station. The metal duct stops about 3' above each manicure table and about 3' above the floor behind each pedicure chair, neither of which have an integral exhaust connection.  The contractor then attached a piece of insulated flex duct that at the tables goes down and rests on the table.  For the pedicure chairs, the flex duct goes from the wall, across the floor, and is strapped to the side of the chair it goes to. It is long enough to reach the footrest. The duct is all exposed.  I know the flex will probably all get removed after I leave. Is there anything with this installation that will allow me to fail it? This contractor will want code sections or he will fight it. We are under the 2009 IMC.

Wish I could get the pictures up. My jaw about hit the floor when I saw the install.


----------



## ICE (Nov 18, 2011)

I don't know about SD code but here in CA, the entire space is ventilated, not the individual stations and makeup air is required.

BTW pictures are easy with photobucket and size doesn't matter.


----------



## cda (Nov 18, 2011)

Not sure how 09 reads will look Monday

These are a pain


----------



## ICE (Nov 18, 2011)

The only specific mention of nail salons that I have found in the code is table 4-1.


----------



## cda (Nov 18, 2011)

Might do a search it has been discussed before


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Nov 18, 2011)

Section 603 for duct listings; 607 if fire-rated or in concealed spaces.  Should also have the HVAC balance; however where the IECC if adopted would have a slight positive pressure the health or OSHA will prefer a slight negative pressure to assure contaminates are removed and prevent consumer complaints.


----------



## hlfireinspector (Nov 18, 2011)

Link to previous post

http://www.inspectpa.com/forum/showthread.php?2374-nail-salon-exhaust&highlight=Nail+Salon+Exhaust


----------



## klarenbeek (Nov 21, 2011)

Don't have photobucket, but I was able to resize them by emailing them to myself, hopefully it worked.  2009 IMC requires exhaust at the source in nail salons per table 403.3, not just space exhaust. I think I found what I needed, thanks to Francis, by rereading IMC section 603.1--Ducts shall be constructed, braced, reinforced and installed to provide structural strength and durability. I have already requested a balance report also.

View attachment 502


View attachment 503


View attachment 502


View attachment 503


/monthly_2011_11/572953c24c318_nailsalon3.jpg.4391d700e3b8e0cafb84528a25c4bef6.jpg

/monthly_2011_11/572953c251dc4_nailsalon1.jpg.2f7e1d8320557f5e30a5c136ce9d0342.jpg


----------



## cda (Nov 21, 2011)

There are also tables that have built in exhaust

http://www.salonpureair.com/faq.html


----------



## globe trekker (Nov 21, 2011)

klarenbeek,

You might want to ascertain the amounts of acetone that are planned

to be stored on site as well, if any. The fire code has a limit on the

these chemicals.

Acetone is a Class IB flammable liquid.  The MAQ is 120 gallons, but in

approved type containers if large volume, but seems to be ok in

individual 1 gal. containers.  From Section 3404.3.4.2,  #2 ( B

Occupancies ) to  - - - >  Table 2703.1.1(1), 2006 IFC.

.


----------



## jim baird (Nov 21, 2011)

Sure doesn't win any prizes for looks!


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Nov 21, 2011)

Yeah, reminds me of that gray stuff found in the attics that was recalled. Here are some variations found on the web;

View attachment 504


View attachment 504


/monthly_2011_11/Image1.jpg.a12489da3b82c659901fa416bc7e3e3f.jpg


----------



## klarenbeek (Nov 23, 2011)

Contractor has switched to rigid duct, but I'm still waiting for the balance report.  With the exhaust on, the outlets at each station don't even pull on a piece of light paper though.  There is a larger grill in the overhead exhaust trunk (why I don't know-combining the required 50 cfm at each station gives enough exhaust required for the entire space). My guess is all the exhaust is getting pulled through that grill--path of least resistance.  I also don't know why they didn't use the tables with a built system that you just connect your duct to. They've been around for years.

After looking at the link provided by cda, it doesn't look like that product would meet code requirements. Exhaust needs to be ducted to the outside, and it appears this product recirculates it back into the space.  Looks like it could be a good product for established salons built before the current requirements, though


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Nov 23, 2011)

Starting a new business the tables cost extra $$$$


----------



## TJacobs (Apr 24, 2012)

Looks like the same engineers that worked on Apollo 13 designed that exhaust klarenbeek...


----------



## David Henderson (Apr 24, 2012)

wait till they use it as a step to climb aboard.


----------



## Frank (Jun 13, 2015)

globe trekker said:
			
		

> klarenbeek,You might want to ascertain the amounts of acetone that are planned
> 
> to be stored on site as well, if any. The fire code has a limit on the
> 
> ...


Yeah--  I got a call from police and fire one day to ask if 27  55-gallon drums of acetone and denatured alcohol was too much in a nail salon.

They suspected that it was a sham purchase for a drug lab


----------



## jdfruit (Jun 15, 2015)

Posts #17 & #18 are advertising


----------



## fatboy (Jun 15, 2015)

And have now been removed..........


----------

